Ask HN: Your take on The best way to predict the future is to create it,for 2030 - mazsa
======
matt_s
Step 1: Watch Alan Kay's talks at Stanford: How to Invent the Future I -
CS183F (2 parts, 2 hours)

Step 2: Realize that in the last 40-50 years there hasn't been many huge
revolutionary inventions/ideas like those in computing. Sure we have made
things smaller and faster computationally but those are just iterations on a
foundational thing that already existed.

Step 3: Try to create something like PARC: gather a lot of bright minds
together from different fields in a research setting. Fully fund them for 5
years (maybe this is step 2a - get $50-100 million together).

